# Forza 3 Teredo Adresse kann nicht abgerufen werden(komme nicht online)



## night (16. Oktober 2016)

hi , mein teredo netzwerk funzt irgendwie nicht ich kann nicht online zocken hab schon einiges versucht aber es bringt nix was kann ich noch tun? hatte jemand das problem und hat es gelöst?


----------



## night (16. Oktober 2016)

EDIT:

habs gepackt omg 2h ey könnt kotzen also die lösung war die hier 

Überprüfen Sie, ob Teredo im Registrierungspfad "TcpIp6" deaktiviert ist:

Klicken Sie mit der rechten Maustaste auf das *Start*-Symbol, und wählen Sie dann *Eingabeaufforderung (Administrator)* aus.
Um herauszufinden, ob Teredo deaktiviert wurde, führen Sie in der Admin-Eingabeaufforderung den folgenden Befehl aus:*reg query HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\TcpIp6\Parameters*
Teredo wurde möglicherweise deaktiviert, wenn der aufgeführte Wert nicht *0x0* ist und unter anderem folgende Zeile angezeigt wird:
*DisabledComponents REG_DWORD 0x8e*
Führen Sie in der Admin-Eingabeaufforderung den folgenden Befehl aus, um Teredo erneut zu aktivieren:*reg add HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip6\Parameters /v DisabledComponents /t REG_DWORD /d 0x0

WICHTIG. DANACH MUSS DER PC RESTARTED WERDEN!*


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Oktober 2016)

Entferne noch das Leerzeichen bei Para meters, dann könnte man das direkt kopieren.


----------



## KillyVilly (17. Oktober 2016)

Fritz Box?

Aktiviere die erweiterte Ansicht

1 Teredo-Filter in FRITZ!Box deaktivieren
Klicken Sie in der Benutzeroberfläche der FRITZ!Box auf "Internet".
Klicken Sie im Menü "Internet" auf "Filter".
Klicken Sie auf die Registerkarte "Listen".
Deaktivieren Sie die Option "Teredo-Filter aktiv".
Klicken Sie zum Speichern der Einstellungen auf "Übernehmen".


----------



## huenni87 (18. Oktober 2016)

Die Lösung zu dem Teredo Problem werde ich heute Abend mal probieren. Ich habe gestern den Pseudo Teredo der in meinem Gerätemanager steht deinstalliert und per CMD und Hardwareinstallation den richtigen reingepackt. Leider war das alles nach einem Rechnerneustart wieder zurückgesetzt. 

Außerdem habe ich noch das Problem das ich keine Achievements bekomme und somit die Forzathon Aufgaben nicht erfüllen kann. Das liegt wohl daran wenn man z. B. per OOSU10 die Telemetrie abschaltet. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Oktober 2016)

Jo, hab die Telemetrie auch aus und bekomme wiederholt keine Forzathon Achievements.


----------



## Galford (18. Oktober 2016)

Achievements bekomme ich. Auch die Belohnungen für Forzathon, zumindest für die Aufgaben die ich erledigen kann. Aber online spielen kann ich nicht. Das mit Toredo habe ich alles gemacht und die XboxApp meldet auch keine Probleme mehr. Anscheinend liegt es an meiner alten FritzBox 7112. Die Lösung von KillyVilly funktioniert leider bei mir nicht, weil meine Fritz.Box gar nicht die Möglichkeit bietet, einen Filter zu de-aktivieren.
Ein Downgrade auf eine ältere Version der Firmware könnte unter Umständen helfen, aber darauf folgt blödes Herumgefrickeln.

Ich habe jetzt einfach den Ford, den man gerade als Belohnung bekommt, im Autionshaus erworben. Nicht die beste Lösung, weil ich somit nicht einmal die Aufgabe erfüllt habe, und es sich etwas unbefriedigend anfühlt, sich das Auto zu kaufen, anstatt es zu gewinnen. Aber ehrlicherweise muss ich sagen, ich spiele auch eher ungerne online (deshalb ist mir ein starker Singleplayer immer sehr wichtig)


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Oktober 2016)

Zumal der Onlinepart irgendwie umständlich umgesetzt wurde, wenn man gezielt mit mehreren Leuten spielen will und / oder denen nachjoinen will.


----------



## huenni87 (19. Oktober 2016)

Also ich kriege es nicht wirklich hin. Dieser Teredo Quark schein das Problem zu sein. Aber egal was ich auch einstelle, es funktioniert nicht. Vor dem Update und vorgestern Abend für kurze Zeit ging es eigentlich. 
Vom Entwickler kam ja auch die Meldung das wenn man bestimmte Virenprogramme nutzt, es zu Problemen kommen kann. Meines ist da dabei. Lösung vom Entwickler: Deinstallieren und ein anderes benutzen. z.B. Avira Free. Das ist doch mal ein Tipp. So nützlich wie Fußpilz.

Ich habe auch alle Fälle so gut wie alles durch. Mit Pseudo Teredo, dem normalen Teredo. Aktiviert als Default, Enterprise etc. Es funktioniert einfach nicht. Wer hat sich diesen Quatsch ausgedacht?


----------



## Isrian (19. Oktober 2016)

Hast es denn mal ohne Virenscanner versucht?


----------



## huenni87 (20. Oktober 2016)

Also. Ich bin mir noch nicht 100%ig sicher aber ich denke ich habe den Übeltäter bei mir ausgemacht. Es war gar nicht der Teredo Filter sondern mein Virenprogramm. Ich habe Bitdefender.
Bitdefender gehört ja zu den Programmen von denen Turn10 abrät weil es zu Problemen beim Online spielen kommt. Dennoch kam für mich nicht in Frage wegen einem Spiel das Programm zu deaktivieren oder gar zu deinstallieren. 
Was mir gestern Abend aber aufgefallen ist. Bitdefender steuert auch die Windows Firewall. Sie wird durch das Programm nicht abgeschaltet aber von Bitdefender verwaltet. Das habe ich ausgeschaltet damit die Windows Firewall wieder normal arbeitet und schon konnte ich Online spielen.

Also kann ich Bitdefender als solches auch ganz normal laufen lassen.


----------

